# Questions about apprenticeship



## jason75 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was looking into applying for an electrical apprenticeship. The union ones look like the better options to me. I had a couple of questions...

1. Do you have to apply to the local where you live? I live in PA, but only minutes from MD.

2. If you can apply in other areas can you apply to more than one at a time?

3. Can you apply for more than one field at a time, I.E. inside wireman and say residential?

4. Can you switch your field after you're started or are you locked in?

The four locals that would be close enough for me are 24(Balt.), 26(D.C.), 307(cumberland), and 143(harrisburg). If anyone has info about any of them in general I'd love to hear from you.

Thanks in advance, Jason


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

All those questions should be asked of the individual locals as policies may vary. I do not believe that there is a mandate from the NJATC about residency, but I could be wrong.

Also, keep in mind where the classes will be held. The locals jurisdiction may be close, but their apprenticeship classes may not be. In our jurisdiction, we have a couple of counties that are a 2 1/2 hour drive from our classrooms. I doubt if we'll ever see an apprentice from one of those counties unless the apprentice moves closer.

Good luck


----------



## dg1871 (Feb 5, 2012)

It sounds like you should be local 229 territory


----------



## dg1871 (Feb 5, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## slims999 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Apprenticeship..*

I'm also going to be applying for an apprenticeship program, but at the North Texas Electrical Joint. Any advice?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I think its more common in locals in major cities to accept applicants from cities outside their covered area.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> I think its more common in locals in major cities to accept applicants from cities outside their covered area.


Greencastle is an exit on I-81, was there on Wednesday and back tomorrow, all the ECs I have worked for in that area are open shop. MAny of the electricians I know from Hagerstown (south of Greencastle) travel to Baltimore or Washing DC for union work and in particular pay.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can apply to as many as you want, but only one program per each local. 

You do not have to live in that local either.


----------



## jason75 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

